# Need help identifying shelf clips



## wiharley02 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hopefully this is the correct section of the forum to post this question. I have pull out pantry shelves that the slides are mounted on Knape & Vogt/John Sterling style shelve standards, with some "special" shelf clips that have a second locking "key" that helps secure them into the standard. I'm trying to get some more of these clips so I can replace some that are bent/worn/missing the locking key. I've scoured the web for a few hours and have not found anything that is close. Hopefully someone here can offer some insight! TIA.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I recently had to purchase some of the K&V standards and went to their web site to find distributors near me. Turned out the local plywood store (Yep, that's pretty much all they sell) had everything I needed and would have ordered anything K&V they didn't have. Oddly enough, I had been in this store a couple of months earlier buying veneered ply and didn't even notice the K&V rack.


----------



## wiharley02 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the insight. I was on K&V's website looking through the shelf standards and clips catalog, and could not find anything in the catalogs that resembled my clips. I've got an uncle that works in a custom cabinet shop, he's going to do some asking around for me next week. Hopefully somebody else sees this thread and can point me in the right direction!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The clips you have I've never seen before. I do think that KV #256 shelf standard clips would work on the tract. They are just smaller heightwise.


----------



## wiharley02 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here are some pictures of how they are being used in my pantry. They are not holding shelves in the typical fashion that a 256 clip does. These clips have the slides (for the pull out pantry shelves) screwed to them. I need the vertical face that these clips offer, that is spaced approx. 1" off of the standard. I have 8 shelves (32 clips in all), and a handful of them are bent, loose, or missing the locking tab. I don't know if this shelf "system" is original to the 21 year old cabinets or if they were added later. Our cabinets are not very high quality in general, but it's what we have for now. Hoping to find a handful of new clips so I can sturdy up the shelves again and readjust so we can be happy with them until we decide to replace the cabinets. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might have to replace the tract too but Accuride makes a similar hardware. https://www.google.com/search?sa=X&...1.5#spd=9525871170724453824&spf=1514692796392


----------

